

Ask PG: YC Talent Pool? - chamza

Was wondering if you or the folks at YC have thought of this.  I know Andreessen Horowitz and Greylock Partners both have talent pools, where they connect interested developers and designers to startups they have funded.<p>As someone who is transitioning from being a student to wanting to work with a small team full-time, I would personally love to be a part of a talent pool that could connect me to promising startups funded by YC that are in need of my skills.<p>I also know a lot of the companies funded by YC are also looking to expand their teams and may have difficulty recruiting talent; so I think it’d be something beneficial for both sides.  Have you all ever thought of trying something like this?
======
pg
YC itself is effectively that. The good people from the startups that fail get
picked up by the others. We also run <http://workatastartup.org>.

------
mitchellwfox
Have you checked out the "jobs" section here on HN?
<http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>

It's obviously a one-way tool and what you're describing is two-way, but it's
a start.

------
46Bit
There is something of a talent pool in recommendations between the YC
startups. Get involved with one, and you'll probably be able to get more work
out of it if you do a good enough job for them to remember it.

